# Game 24: Celtics (9-14) vs. Warriors (14-10)



## Premier

The Boston Celtics play the Golden State Warriors at the TD Banknorth Garden in Boston on Monday, December 19. The game will be at 7:30 EST and will be televised by FSNE.

The Golden State Warrior's last game was against the New Jersey Nets, *L*, 90-118 *(*boxscore*)*.
The Boston Celtics last game was against the Chicago Bulls, *L*, 86-118 *(*boxscore*)*.

The Bulls are 6-4 away and the Celtics are 7-6 at home.

 * The probable starters for each team:*





 <table border="0" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr></tr></tbody> </table> 







Roster | *Game Site* | Team Stats | *Schedule* | Season Splits | *Game Notes*
 <center>​ 







*Roster* | Game Site | *Team Stats* | Schedule | *Season Splits* | Game Notes
​ 
 *Game Preview** | *Please *wager* on this game at the* uCash Sportsbook !*​ </center>​  
Please visit the Golden *State *Warriors *Game *Thread . *.* . *!*


----------



## Yoyo

This'll be a good match. Both teams will come out extremely hungry for a win after blowout losses.

Have to go with my Warriors winning though, if down to the last seconds of the game. Also, we're not the Bulls...that was last game for you guys. :banana:


----------



## LX

This is a winnable game for the Celtics. Don't ask me why, it just is.


----------



## Floods

why?


----------



## Yoyo

Lanteri said:


> This is a winnable game for the Celtics. Don't ask me why, it just is.


The inconsistent play by Golden State? :angel:


----------



## aquaitious

Side note: We want the Warriors to do as bad as possible, but not too bad. We own their 2006 2nd rounder (top 10 protected I think.)


----------



## KingHandles

Celtics - 89
Warriors - 96

Hey...If you don't aim high you can't get let down as much... :biggrin:


----------



## LX

Wow. Dickerson just said coaching is NOT a problem. Someone can that nut-hugging ignorant slob.


----------



## Floods

KingHandles said:


> Celtics - 89
> Warriors - 96
> 
> Hey...If you don't aim high you can't get let down as much... :biggrin:


Just like in Dodgeball -

"I found if you set goals, you might not reach them. But if you don't set any goals, you can never be disappointed. And let me tell you, it feels phenominal."
"I guess that makes sense, in a really sad sort of way."

This is best line in the whole movie though - "You're about as useful as a ****-flavor lollipop!" I almost **** myself on that.


----------



## Floods

Lanteri said:


> Wow. Dickerson just said coaching is NOT a problem. Someone can that nut-hugging ignorant slob.


Dickerson is a moron majoro. A.K.A. a real *******


----------



## aquaitious

Lanteri said:


> Wow. Dickerson just said coaching is NOT a problem. Someone can that nut-hugging ignorant slob.


Come on Lant, he's/they've said stupider things than that.

Like "this is a 40 win team without Pierce..." or something like that.


----------



## KingHandles

Richardson is going to run a train on us tonight...Watch...


----------



## LX

aquaitious said:


> Come on Lant, he's/they've said stupider things than that.
> 
> Like "this is a 40 win team without Pierce..." or something like that.


Thank God I didnt hear that. I might have become homicidal. 

That is hilarious though that someone brought a sign that said Fire Doc.


----------



## Premier

Gary Tanguay said that the Celtics can still finish .500 without Pierce or something to that extent. I posted it earlier (after he said it).


----------



## Premier

Boston is starting Marcus Banks at point guard. Tony Allen is also activated for tonights game; not Gerald Green. Well, because of the loss of Dickau and the addition of Allen, our perimeter defense exponentially improves.


----------



## aquaitious

Banks is starting...whao...

Allen is activated? Great news, we'll need it against the most 3-shooting team.


----------



## KingHandles

I think Paul was a little fouled on that shot...Just maybe...


----------



## aquaitious

Perkins already has 1 offensive rebound. Take him out Doc.


----------



## Premier

Perkins is a great rebounder.

He is fighting for position and still manages to snag a rebound with one hand. He also is very aware of other players, finding Pierce for a layup while barely looking.


----------



## LX

Is it too early for me to start yelling at Blount yet?


----------



## KingHandles

HOLY ****! Blount had some defensive hustle!


----------



## aquaitious

Lanteri said:


> Is it too early for me to start yelling at Blount yet?



:rofl: I think so...plus he's had that nice block.


----------



## Premier

Wow. Marcus was easily beaten by Baron Davis on that move. He overly committed to Baron Davis' fake and Davis was able to effortlessly move by Banks. *Great* block by Mark Blount though. Blount with a dunk and a block.


----------



## KingHandles

Yeah Prem, Perk just does not give up on rebounds if he can get anywhere near it.


----------



## Premier

Mike Dunleavy cannot guard Pierce.

Have Perkins roll out to the elbow and set a screen for Pierce with Davis on the perimeter. Pierce can either use the pick and go to the basket or kick it out to Banks (and Marcus to Ricky) for a three-point shot.


----------



## Premier

I love that Banks held his ground when posted up by Troy Murphy who was calling for the ball. Marcus, though, had a mental lapse by passing the ball to Ricky in the area of a defender who deflected the ball out of bounds.


----------



## aquaitious

"Troy Murphy is becoming Antoine Walker?"

:rofl:


----------



## Premier

I think Ricky is thinking that he was playing with Delonte or Dan Dickau. Why kick it out to Marcus? He's a poor shooter - percentage wise.


----------



## KingHandles

Is it just me or are they {Warriors} getting to the hoop with extreme ease?


----------



## aquaitious

:rofl: @ Mike 15-20 years ago.


----------



## KingHandles

aquaitious said:


> :rofl: @ Mike 15-20 years ago.


Haha. The first time I saw him like that, I couldn't help but bust out laughing.


----------



## aquaitious

Premier said:


> I think Ricky is thinking that he was playing with Delonte or Dan Dickau. Why kick it out to Marcus? He's a poor shooter - percentage wise.



I don't think he had any other choice. Banks should have passed to the open Mark Blount though.


----------



## LX

Blount, you suck.

Marcus, stop trying to drive through the entire defense, you're not Paul Pierce.


----------



## Premier

LaFrentz with a nice block on transition defense.


----------



## LX

LMAO @ Murphy. That's got to be embarrassing.


----------



## aquaitious

OMG, Mark Blount on the offensive glass.


----------



## KingHandles

Ahhhh nice rebound and back up with it by Blount...Great effort...


----------



## Premier

Raef LaFrentz or Brian Scalabrine must be teaching Marcus to shoot as soon as he touches the ball (especially on the perimeter). Banks needs to learn that his shooting ability isn't very good. He should try to create off the dribble, something he's actually good at.


----------



## Premier

Lanteri said:


> LMAO @ Murphy. That's got to be embarrassing.


That was a pretty weird play even if Murphy didn't goal tend. Banks missed the shot but I think LaFrentz tipped it up and it was about to go in when Murphy punched the ball out of the cylinder.

_Another _goal tend.


----------



## aquaitious

The Warriors' worst enemy are they themselves.


----------



## Premier

How about that Lant?

Orien with a nice offensive rebound and lay off to Raef for the two.


----------



## aquaitious

Nice defense by Gomes on two posessions. 1 a turnover, the other a missed basket.

Al Mittens Jefferson.


----------



## aquaitious

It's interesting that neither of our two "Defensive minded PG" can keep up with Baron Davis.


----------



## Premier

It isn't the perimeter defenders fault if *sometimes *they let their man get by them. Our interior defenders need to rotate *quickly* to the ball to stop the layup and then back to their man if the ballhandler dumps the ball to the opposing big man.


----------



## aquaitious

Premier said:


> It isn't the perimeter defenders fault if *sometimes *they let their man get by them. Our interior defenders need to rotate *quickly* to the ball to stop the layup and then back to their man if the ballhandler dumps the ball to the opposing big man.


I don't think I've seen either of them stop him once on the perimeter.


----------



## aquaitious

Gomes and Jefferson on the boards. GOMES GET THE BUCKET AND 1.


----------



## Premier

Celtics down one to the Warriors at the end of the first quarter, 26-27.




> <table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#00275d">*GOLDEN STATE WARRIORS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Baron Davis, PG</td><td>12</td><td>4-7</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-1</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>9</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jason Richardson, SG</td><td>11</td><td>3-8</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>7</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Troy Murphy, PF</td><td>8</td><td>3-6</td><td>0-1</td><td>1-1</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>7</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mike Dunleavy, SF</td><td>10</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Adonal Foyle, C</td><td>4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Derek Fisher, PG</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Zarko Cabarkapa, F</td><td>2</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Andris Biedrins, FC</td><td>7</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ike Diogu, FC</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>*12-24*</td><td>*1-3*</td><td>*2-2*</td><td>*3*</td><td>*8*</td><td>*3*</td><td>*2*</td><td>*0*</td><td>*1*</td><td>*5*</td><td>*27*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td>*00.0%*</td><td>*33.3%*</td><td>*10000.0%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 1 (4)</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13"> </td></tr><tr> <td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#006532">*BOSTON CELTICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Marcus Banks, PG</td><td>8</td><td>0-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ricky Davis, GF</td><td>9</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mark Blount, C</td><td>8</td><td>2-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Paul Pierce, GF</td><td>12</td><td>4-9</td><td>0-2</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>10</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kendrick Perkins, FC</td><td>7</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Orien Greene, PG</td><td>2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Raef LaFrentz, FC</td><td>3</td><td>2-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Al Jefferson, PF</td><td>2</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ryan Gomes, F</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>*10-23*</td><td>*0-3*</td><td>*6-6*</td><td>*5*</td><td>*12*</td><td>*6*</td><td>*1*</td><td>*5*</td><td>*4*</td><td>*4*</td><td>*26*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td>*00.0%*</td><td>*00.0%*</td><td>*10000.0%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 4 (2)</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Premier

aquaitious said:


> I don't think I've seen either of them stop him once on the perimeter.


Banks or Greene?


----------



## LX

Big Al. 

That's all I have to say.


----------



## Premier

Jefferson is able to take his second charge in five minutes.

Jefferson is also scoring very effectively. Right now, the Warriors have no one who can stop him as Troy Murphy isn't exactly the greatest of all defenders in the league. He has eight points off the bench.


----------



## aquaitious

Premier said:


> Banks or Greene?



Either of those two stop Davis.


Dear Doc, 

tell your players to give the ball to Big Al every time.
Thanks

Love, 
bbb.net


----------



## KingHandles

Jefferson's playing like a seasoned vet...


----------



## KingHandles

"Somebody went to the floor..."

Nice Paul.Nice.


----------



## aquaitious

Ouch a nine point lead turned into a three point lead in 20 seconds.


----------



## aquaitious

I love when Cousy says "Delonte stop picking on the big guys, Delonte." After West blocks the living crap out of everyone.


----------



## Premier

Lanteri said:


> Big Al.
> 
> That's all I have to say.


Eloquently put.

Since when does a sophmore player get his own highlights on commericals (Delonte)?

Oh, right. The Celtics only have two good players and consequently, they must use one of their young players for commercials. Sadly, they chose Delonte and not Perkins. I bet they choose Gerald Green to have his own TV show on FSNE next. Atleast he would be doing something productive.


----------



## KingHandles

aquaitious said:


> I love when Cousy says "Delonte stop picking on the big guys, Delonte." After West blocks the living crap out of everyone.


Yeah, but his voice is so annoying, I hate it when he commentates games...


----------



## Premier

"He could've climbed up the Empire State Building or was it the Golden Gate Bridge?"

Marcus Banks sucks...

...today. There's a nice quote. It includes the words "Marcus Banks sucks." and is written by me. I bet someone who is clever can use that against me.


----------



## LX

I should be the commentator. Lanteri > Heinsohn.


----------



## Premier

Bad bobble of Perkins nice pass by Marcus but he had a decent recovery play by laying it up with his left hand. He's pretty talented but he does have a lot of things to work on.

For three.


----------



## Premier

Lanteri said:


> I should be the commentator. Lanteri > Heinsohn.


Eddy Curry > God.


----------



## KingHandles

Hey...Atleast Banks is starting to hit his shots now...Nice 3.

I'm just glad the C's didn't let the lead go when it got close...


----------



## aquaitious

Perkins is amazing.

GO BANKS. SHUT UP PREM.


----------



## KingHandles

Premier said:


> Eddy Curry > God.


I don't get that one...


----------



## LX

lol Premier. 

As Banks drops 8 points in 2 minutes....


----------



## Premier

..and another one.

Banks hits his second three-point field goal. Play *defense *Marcus!


----------



## KingHandles

aquaitious said:


> Perkins is amazing.
> 
> GO BANKS. SHUT UP PREM.


Haha. Bing Bang Boom Banks!


----------



## LX

KingHandles said:


> Haha. Bing Bang Boom Banks!


Dear KingHandles, 

If you wish to remain on this site, please don't ever say that again. 

Sincerely, 
Lanteri

:biggrin:


----------



## aquaitious

How nice. Baron Davis just jumps into Perkins and gets to the free throw line.


----------



## KingHandles

Lanteri said:


> Dear KingHandles,
> 
> If you wish to remain on this site, please don't ever say that again.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Lanteri
> 
> :biggrin:


Haha. Isn't that what Tommy used to say?


----------



## LX

KingHandles said:


> Haha. Isn't that what Tommy used to say?


Yes. lol 

And I thank God every day that he never says it again.


----------



## Premier

MONSTER dunk by Blount. 

a
m
a
z
i
n
g

Horrible play by Banks though. He held the ball _way _too long from _way_ too far away. Pierce is the offensive leader. The ball should be in his hands (wait...was Pierce even in the game for the last play?). Good dish from Marcus out to Orien. Too bad Orien can't shoot and missed the runner. Nice steal and pass from him, though.


----------



## aquaitious

Blount will be going to the dunk contest.

THROW IT DOWN BIG MAN, THROW IT DOWN. Nice steal by Greene.


----------



## Premier

Celtics lead the Warriors at the half by eleven *(*wow*)*, 62-51.




> <table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#00275d">*GOLDEN STATE WARRIORS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Baron Davis, PG</td><td>18</td><td>6-11</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-3</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>6</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>14</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jason Richardson, SG</td><td>21</td><td>7-14</td><td>2-3</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>16</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Troy Murphy, PF</td><td>19</td><td>4-11</td><td>0-2</td><td>3-4</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>11</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mike Dunleavy, SF</td><td>10</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Adonal Foyle, C</td><td>6</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Derek Fisher, PG</td><td>8</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-1</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Calbert Cheaney, GF</td><td>9</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Andris Biedrins, FC</td><td>13</td><td>2-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">2</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ike Diogu, FC</td><td>3</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Zarko Cabarkapa, F</td><td>6</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td><td>*3PM-A*</td><td>*FTM-A*</td><td>*OREB*</td><td>*REB*</td><td>*AST*</td><td>*STL*</td><td>*BLK*</td><td>*TO*</td><td>*PF*</td><td>*PTS*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>21-46</td><td>2-7</td><td>7-9</td><td>4</td><td>13</td><td>8</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>6</td><td>15</td><td>51</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td>*00.0%*</td><td>*28.6%*</td><td>*00.0%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 6 (9)</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13"> </td></tr><tr> <td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#006532">*BOSTON CELTICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Marcus Banks, PG</td><td>13</td><td>4-7</td><td>2-2</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>12</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ricky Davis, GF</td><td>22</td><td>4-6</td><td>0-1</td><td>2-4</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>10</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mark Blount, C</td><td>14</td><td>3-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>4-4</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>10</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Paul Pierce, GF</td><td>18</td><td>4-9</td><td>0-2</td><td>3-4</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>11</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kendrick Perkins, FC</td><td>10</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>5</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Orien Greene, PG</td><td>11</td><td>1-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">2</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Al Jefferson, PF</td><td>9</td><td>5-7</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">3</td><td>5</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>10</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ryan Gomes, F</td><td>6</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-1</td><td align="right">2</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Raef LaFrentz, FC</td><td>13</td><td>2-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td><td>*3PM-A*</td><td>*FTM-A*</td><td>*OREB*</td><td>*REB*</td><td>*AST*</td><td>*STL*</td><td>*BLK*</td><td>*TO*</td><td>*PF*</td><td>*PTS*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">*
> *</td><td>24-45</td><td>2-5</td><td>12-15</td><td>10</td><td>25</td><td>12</td><td>3</td><td>7</td><td>10</td><td>10</td><td>62</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td>*00.0%*</td><td>*40.0%*</td><td>*00.0%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 10 (10)</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Premier

I'm going to lose a lot of uCash on this game (Warriors +1):

<table> <tbody><tr><td class="thead" colspan="6"> Top bets on this Outcome </td> </tr><tr> <td class="thead"> Bet placed by </td> <td class="thead"> Amount staked </td> <td class="thead" colspan="2"> Odds </td> <td class="thead"> Amount won </td> </tr><tr> <td class="alt1">Premier</td> <td class="alt1">547410</td> <td class="alt1">100/100</td> <td class="alt1" align="right"> (1.00) </td> <td class="alt1" align="center">-</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## aquaitious

Premier said:


> I'm going to lose a lot of uCash on this game (Warriors +1):
> 
> <table> <tbody><tr><td class="thead" colspan="6"> Top bets on this Outcome </td> </tr><tr> <td class="thead"> Bet placed by </td> <td class="thead"> Amount staked </td> <td class="thead" colspan="2"> Odds </td> <td class="thead"> Amount won </td> </tr><tr> <td class="alt1">Premier</td> <td class="alt1">547410</td> <td class="alt1">100/100</td> <td class="alt1" align="right"> (1.00) </td> <td class="alt1" align="center">-</td></tr></tbody> </table>



Not as much as we lost on Sunday.


----------



## aquaitious

http://s37.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=2DYGKCMICLYQ02LAZFKAZ277DB
Blount block


http://s37.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=0FTPPECY41HS41X6977RUXZBTI
Al Jefferson.


----------



## KingHandles

Premier said:


> I'm going to lose a lot of uCash on this game (Warriors +1):
> 
> <table> <tbody><tr><td class="thead" colspan="6"> Top bets on this Outcome </td> </tr><tr> <td class="thead"> Bet placed by </td> <td class="thead"> Amount staked </td> <td class="thead" colspan="2"> Odds </td> <td class="thead"> Amount won </td> </tr><tr> <td class="alt1">Premier</td> <td class="alt1">547410</td> <td class="alt1">100/100</td> <td class="alt1" align="right"> (1.00) </td> <td class="alt1" align="center">-</td></tr></tbody> </table>


You screwed the pooch there Prem. I said they would lose but I had enough faith not 2 bet against them. :clown:


----------



## Premier

Nice offensive play by Kendrick.

I don't think I'll ever utter those words again.


----------



## KingHandles

Premier said:


> Nice offensive play by Kendrick.
> 
> I don't think I'll ever utter those words again.


Haha thanks Prem. I didn't realize it was back on and I was watching something different. I was like what the hell is he talking about?


----------



## LX

I want to see Tony Allen. Where's Tony Allen?


----------



## P-Dub34

Thanks for the vids, aqua.

Now just work on getting the entire games up there.



Kidding, of course.


----------



## aquaitious

These guys can shoot.


----------



## LX

Premier said:


> Nice offensive play by Kendrick.
> 
> I don't think I'll ever utter those words again.


Utter it again, sir.


----------



## aquaitious

I love Perkins. 

No problem P-Dub.


----------



## P-Dub34

Baron Davis and J-Rich aren't shooters, they're chuckers.


----------



## Premier

"Just give it to Perk. Send it into Perk."

:rofl:


----------



## KingHandles

Lanteri said:


> I want to see Tony Allen. Where's Tony Allen?


I belive he is on the bench, Not sure though.


----------



## Premier

P-Dub34 said:


> Baron Davis and J-Rich aren't shooters, they're chuckers.


When google actually verifies my videos, I'm uploading them to their servers so you don't have to download it. About four highlights of the Bucks game (you can find agoo's links in the game thread if they haven't already expired).


----------



## aquaitious

Premier said:


> "Just give it to Perk. Send it into Perk."
> 
> :rofl:


I like that game plan. You know you'll get something.


----------



## aquaitious

Premier said:


> When google actually verifies my videos, I'm uploading them to their servers so you don't have to download it. About four highlights of the Bucks game (you can find agoo's links in the game thread if they haven't already expired).


I'm sure he means aqua, so don't go searching for agoo's posts.


----------



## LX

aquaitious said:


> I'm sure he means aqua, so don't go searching for agoo's posts.


Agoo posts? Sure fooled me.....


----------



## KingHandles

aquaitious said:


> I like that game plan. You know you'll get something.


More then likely it won't be too much scoring...


----------



## P-Dub34

> When google actually verifies my videos, I'm uploading them to their servers so you don't have to download it.


If your videos are meant to refute my claims that Jason Richardson and Baron Davis are chucks, please visit their NBA.com playerfiles and note the sub-30% three point percentages and amount of bricks chucked. These guys make Antoine Walker look like a marksman. Sure, they'll have good nights, but they're shooting 30% and 27% for a reason.


----------



## aquaitious

Al needs to start blocking shots, not trying to take charges.


----------



## KingHandles

It's about time Pierce hit a 3...He's taken about 6 tonight...


----------



## Premier

Great job by Greene and Gomes keeping the ball alive underneath the basket (Greene) and hitting the tough layup (Gomes).


----------



## aquaitious

Premier said:


> Great job by Greene and Gomes keeping the ball alive underneath the basket (Greene) and hitting the tough layup (Gomes).



I don't know how he got that one in, it looked impossible.


----------



## Premier

P-Dub34 said:


> If your videos are meant to refute my claims that Jason Richardson and Baron Davis are chucks, please visit their NBA.com playerfiles and note the sub-30% three point percentages and amount of bricks chucked. These guys make Antoine Walker look like a marksman. Sure, they'll have good nights, but they're shooting 30% and 27% for a reason.


I randomly quoted one of your posts.

It's *Celtics* highlights from the *Bucks *game.


----------



## Premier

At the end of three quarters of fine basketball, the Celtics lead the Warriors by five entire points, the score being 85 (Celtics) to 80 (Warriors):



> <table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#00275d">*GOLDEN STATE WARRIORS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Baron Davis, PG</td><td>27</td><td>6-13</td><td>0-2</td><td>6-10</td><td align="right">1</td><td>4</td><td>8</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>18</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jason Richardson, SG</td><td>33</td><td>10-22</td><td>3-4</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>23</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Troy Murphy, PF</td><td>30</td><td>8-18</td><td>1-5</td><td>7-9</td><td align="right">2</td><td>8</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>24</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mike Dunleavy, SF</td><td>23</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">2</td><td>7</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Adonal Foyle, C</td><td>13</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Derek Fisher, PG</td><td>12</td><td>3-6</td><td>1-2</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>9</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Calbert Cheaney, GF</td><td>9</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Andris Biedrins, FC</td><td>13</td><td>2-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">2</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ike Diogu, FC</td><td>3</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Zarko Cabarkapa, F</td><td>6</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td><td>*3PM-A*</td><td>*FTM-A*</td><td>*OREB*</td><td>*REB*</td><td>*AST*</td><td>*STL*</td><td>*BLK*</td><td>*TO*</td><td>*PF*</td><td>*PTS*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>*30-70*</td><td>*5-15*</td><td>*15-21*</td><td>*8*</td><td>*26*</td><td>*11*</td><td>*8*</td><td>*4*</td><td>*8*</td><td>*22*</td><td>*80*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>*00.0%*</td><td>*33.3%*</td><td>*00.0%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 8 (12)</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13">
> </td></tr><tr> <td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#006532">*BOSTON CELTICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Marcus Banks, PG</td><td>20</td><td>5-10</td><td>2-3</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>14</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ricky Davis, GF</td><td>31</td><td>5-11</td><td>1-3</td><td>4-6</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>15</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mark Blount, C</td><td>21</td><td>3-7</td><td>0-0</td><td>6-6</td><td align="right">1</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>12</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Paul Pierce, GF</td><td>31</td><td>5-13</td><td>1-4</td><td>5-6</td><td align="right">1</td><td>7</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>16</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kendrick Perkins, FC</td><td>16</td><td>2-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>7</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Orien Greene, PG</td><td>14</td><td>1-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">2</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Al Jefferson, PF</td><td>11</td><td>5-7</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">3</td><td>5</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>11</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ryan Gomes, F</td><td>10</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-1</td><td align="right">2</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>5</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Raef LaFrentz, FC</td><td>20</td><td>3-5</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>6</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td><td>*3PM-A*</td><td>*FTM-A*</td><td>*OREB*</td><td>*REB*</td><td>*AST*</td><td>*STL*</td><td>*BLK*</td><td>*TO*</td><td>*PF*</td><td>*PTS*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>*31-65*</td><td>*4-11*</td><td>*19-23*</td><td>*12*</td><td>*37*</td><td>*16*</td><td>*3*</td><td>*8*</td><td>*14*</td><td>*17*</td><td>*85*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>*00.0%*</td><td>*36.4%*</td><td>*00.0%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 14 (14)</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13">
> </td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## KingHandles

Why the hell does Doc always take Pierce out in the 4th, and let Ricky get more minutes then him?


----------



## aquaitious

Now that we've seen that Ryan Gomes is one million times the player that Veal is, what do we do with the other 14 million?

GO GOMES, CUT VEAL.


----------



## LX

Oh damn. Raef got laid out.


----------



## aquaitious

Lanteri said:


> Oh damn. Raef got laid out.



The Baron hasn't been very nice today, not at all.


----------



## Premier

Baron Davis with a "W-W-F move."

Flagrant foul.


----------



## aquaitious

"This was a WWF move by Baron Davis"

He wrapped up Raef and threw him down to the ground. Wow.


----------



## KingHandles

What the hell kinda dub shot was that Al?


----------



## KingHandles

Pierce could average like 2 more points per game if Doc played his best player as much as his second best...


----------



## aquaitious

Mike Gorman: TO RICKY DAVIS...

I love it when he says that.


----------



## Premier

Tell me you got the video aqua.

Dunk of the month perhaps? Dunk of the quarter-season?


----------



## KingHandles

I'm so cool. I just bought every Celtic's player wristband from celtcs.com that are available...


----------



## aquaitious

This is ridiculous, the refs are being very biased tonight.


----------



## Premier

Tommy (in disgust): "Fallaway? It was a _push-away_!"


----------



## KingHandles

Props to Mark for catching the .45 spit Ricky pass...


----------



## aquaitious

KingHandles said:


> Props to Mark for catching the .45 spit Ricky pass...


Blount's been great on the last two posessions.


----------



## aquaitious

Premier said:


> Tell me you got the video aqua.
> 
> Dunk of the month perhaps? Dunk of the quarter-season?



I only got the replay, and only some of it.

http://s37.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=2FRF3VRFKR5TO170CK37WP6K50


----------



## KingHandles

aquaitious said:


> Blount's been great on the last two posessions.


That he has Aqua, that he has. He isn't as bad as we depict him to be...


----------



## aquaitious

KingHandles said:


> That he has Aqua, that he has. He isn't as bad as we depict him to be...



Well, when he tries, he's more than decent.


----------



## Premier

I pay attention long enough to see Banks hit a circus shot and draw a foul.

Great game by the Celtics tonight; especially on the offensive "boards."


----------



## LX

Lanteri said:


> This is a winnable game for the Celtics. Don't ask me why, it just is.


 :biggrin:


----------



## KingHandles

Atlast...I can go to sleep happy tonight...


----------



## Premier

Celtics win over the Golden State Warriors by eleven points, by a score of 109-89.



> <table class="tablehead" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="stathead"><td style="background: rgb(0, 39, 93) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; text-align: center; -moz-background-clip: -moz-initial; -moz-background-origin: -moz-initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: -moz-initial;" colspan="14">*GOLDEN STATE WARRIORS*</td> </tr> <tr class="colhead" align="right"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*DREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Troy Murphy, PF</td><td>42</td><td>9-20</td><td>1-5</td><td>8-10</td><td>2</td><td>10</td><td>12</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>27</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mike Dunleavy, SF</td><td>28</td><td>2-5</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>3</td><td>7</td><td>10</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>6</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Adonal Foyle, C</td><td>26</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>5</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Baron Davis, PG</td><td>38</td><td>8-19</td><td>0-5</td><td>8-13</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>5</td><td>9</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>24</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jason Richardson, SG</td><td>42</td><td>10-25</td><td>3-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>5</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>23</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*DREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Andris Biedrins, FC</td><td>16</td><td>2-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Zarko Cabarkapa, F</td><td>6</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Derek Fisher, PG</td><td>24</td><td>4-10</td><td>1-3</td><td>3-3</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>4</td><td>12</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ike Diogu, FC</td><td>3</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Calbert Cheaney, GF</td><td>16</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Aaron Miles, G</td><td>1</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td>*
> * </td> <td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td> <td>*3PM-A*</td> <td>*FTM-A*</td> <td>*OREB*</td> <td>*DREB*</td> <td>*REB*</td> <td>*AST*</td> <td>*STL*</td> <td>*BLK*</td> <td>*TO*</td> <td>*PF*</td> <td>*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>37-90</td><td>5-21</td><td>19-26</td><td>10</td><td>27</td><td>37</td><td>15</td><td>10</td><td>4</td><td>12</td><td>30</td><td>98</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>*41.1%*</td><td>*23.8%*</td><td>*73.1%*</td><td colspan="9">Team TO (pts off): 13 (18)</td></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td colspan="14">
> </td></tr><tr class="stathead"> <td style="background: rgb(0, 101, 50) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; text-align: center; -moz-background-clip: -moz-initial; -moz-background-origin: -moz-initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: -moz-initial;" colspan="14">*BOSTON CELTICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="colhead" align="right"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*DREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mark Blount, C</td><td>27</td><td>5-10</td><td>0-0</td><td>7-9</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>5</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>17</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Paul Pierce, GF</td><td>38</td><td>6-16</td><td>1-4</td><td>6-8</td><td>1</td><td>8</td><td>9</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>5</td><td>4</td><td>19</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kendrick Perkins, FC</td><td>16</td><td>2-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>1</td><td>6</td><td>7</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Marcus Banks, PG</td><td>28</td><td>6-11</td><td>2-3</td><td>2-3</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>16</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ricky Davis, GF</td><td>43</td><td>7-16</td><td>1-3</td><td>6-8</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>5</td><td>7</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>21</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*DREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Raef LaFrentz, FC</td><td>26</td><td>4-7</td><td>0-1</td><td>2-2</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>5</td><td>10</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Orien Greene, PG</td><td>23</td><td>2-7</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Al Jefferson, PF</td><td>24</td><td>6-10</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td>3</td><td>5</td><td>8</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>13</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ryan Gomes, F</td><td>16</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-1</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>7</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>5</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td>*
> * </td> <td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td> <td>*3PM-A*</td> <td>*FTM-A*</td> <td>*OREB*</td> <td>*DREB*</td> <td>*REB*</td> <td>*AST*</td> <td>*STL*</td> <td>*BLK*</td> <td>*TO*</td> <td>*PF*</td> <td>*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>40-83</td><td>4-11</td><td>25-33</td><td>13</td><td>36</td><td>49</td><td>23</td><td>6</td><td>10</td><td>18</td><td>24</td><td>109</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>*48.2%*</td><td>*36.4%*</td><td>*75.8%*</td><td colspan="9">Team TO (pts off): 18 (14)</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## banner17

Blount/Raef - 53 minutes - 8 rebounds


Al/Perk - 40 minutes - 15 rebounds



I'm happy with the win and yes Blount played some inspired ball, but I long for the day that Al and Perk command the minutes more than Raef and Mark.


----------



## DWest Superstar

Banks had a hell of a game, please prove me wrong


----------



## LX

He's still taking shots that he has no business taking, and making poor decisions.


----------



## KingHandles

Lanteri said:


> He's still taking shots that he has no business taking, and making poor decisions.


True. He hasn't really established everything he does yet. He has to explore until he finds his comfort zone.

As for Perkins and Al, I wish Doc would just give them the minutes they deserve. If Raef and Mark are not going to do the PF and C jobs then let the young'ns do it.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

ok sorry i havent chimed in on this game but i went out last night to celebrate my 21st...i did, though, see 3 and a half quarters of the game...the c's played amazing and i dont mean to be redundant but marcus banks had a spectacular game, sparked the run in the 2nd with like 10 straight points...and managed the game very well...he IS the best pg on this team...no disrespect to delonte hes played great but i would rather see marcus in there with the starting unit...he went 6-11 and that was after missing his first 2 shots which were wide open jumpers...after that he went 6-9 with a couple of 3s...he just needed to warm up...its only his 3rd game back im willing to say he'll be hitting those first couple of shots sooner than later...anyway im rambling great game i hope they continue playin like this...laterrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## cgcatsfan

banner17 said:


> Blount/Raef - 53 minutes - 8 rebounds
> Al/Perk - 40 minutes - 15 rebounds
> I'm happy with the win and yes Blount played some inspired ball, but I long for the day that Al and Perk command the minutes more than Raef and Mark.


And let's not forget. Gomes - 16 minutes 8 rebounds. 
I really like this kid. :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Causeway

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> ok sorry i havent chimed in on this game but i went out last night to celebrate my 21st...


Happy birthday. Now you can drink (legally).


----------



## Premier

I wasn't impressed with Marcus' game that much as I was with the Milwaukee Bucks game. I guess I was paying more attention last night but he made a lot of mistakes by my count.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

Causeway said:


> Happy birthday. Now you can drink (legally).



thank you...it was cool drinking my first ever legal alcoholic beverage...and my 2nd...and my 3rd...etc :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## aquaitious

Premier said:


> I wasn't impressed with Marcus' game that much as I was with the Milwaukee Bucks game. I guess I was paying more attention last night but he made a lot of mistakes by my count.



Me too. Is it just me or did the world do a 180 in the past 24 hours? People that don't like him say he did great, people that do like him say he did "ok."


BTW happy birthday AW. Click my sig for a birthday present.


----------



## KingHandles

aquaitious said:


> Me too. Is it just me or did the world do a 180 in the past 24 hours? People that don't like him say he did great, people that do like him say he did "ok."


I've kept the same opinion about him. The only thing that has changed is I'm not as much on Delonte's side anymore. I think it's more equal in the sense of who is the better point guard for this team. It's not that West has been doing anything wrong, just Banks is becoming the player he has the potential to be. I know 2 games is a little early to say something like that, but I'll say it anyway.


----------

